# CONFUSED



## diane (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi I am new to the forum. I have a just 1 yr old (Princess) I've been wanting to get her into the vet to have her fixed, and procrastinated. April she escaped, since then there has been no signs of heat. Her nipples are pink with a white pinhead tip,at first they were hard to find, now i can see them alot easier. Since her ecsape she has fought the dog that used to chase her and play with her, she was extremely upset if I touched her abdomen, like being protective. She does let me touch now and it feels fuller and firm, her sides are not bulging, but she is a very small cat very petite. She has attached herself to me ever since she follows me everywhere. A couple days ago she started kneeding on me she has never done that before. Last night she started rolling around and rubbing like she did in heat, though she isn't as restless as she used to get when she was in heat. She has let out a couple cries, but not constant. I know they can have fake pregnancies, I read they last about 36 days, its been longer than that. I am confused :!:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I would take her to the vets to be checked out. She could do with a health check if she is pregnant, and they will probably help you confirm it or not.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds like she's pregnat. It could be a "false pregnancy" to. Have the vet check her.


----------



## diane (Jun 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input, I think it is the best idea to take her and find out. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks, Diane :lol:


----------



## PrincessOreo (Feb 27, 2005)

So whatever came of this situation?? :?:


----------

